
A Population-Specific HTR2B Stop Codon Predisposes to Severe Impulsivity - daddylonglegs
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3183507
======
davidthewatson
I'm not sure what to take away from this:

"In the domain of complex disorders, sequencing revealed putatively functional
alleles at a gene previously implicated by GWAS of Type 1 diabetes."

Does that mean that the same gene is potentially causal in type 1 diabetes as
well as impulsivity?

